# panning for gold???



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I looked at the Mi DNR sight but couldnt find anything on panning for gold. 

My question is can you pan for gold in Mi streams on state land? Federal land? What would the laws be on this?

Also I heard that streams in the Manistee Nat. forest area people have found gold in these streams. Have you heard of gold being panned in Mi anywhere. Keep in mind Im interested in recreational gold panning.

Thank You,

Chuck


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Chuck,
I'll bet it is OK but I'll bet you can't touch the banks of the waterway. Good question, I can't wait to see the answer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have been asked that question before, maybe about 2 or 3 times in my 20+ year career so I don't have the answer right off the top of my head.

I have never heard of anyone finding gold but I would suspect if somebody did they would keep it pretty quiet. On state land, from memory, all minerials are property of the state and can not be removed. I would suspect it's the same for federal land too.

Due to the fact today's a holiday and I'm at home and not at the office where I have my resources, I will have to double check on the answer and will post after I check and ensure I have the right answer.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

A day off and your not out Hunting????


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

trout...that was my plans but honey do's...honey do's.

As far a panning for gold, from info that I have found out you must have a permit from Lands Division to remove any minerals from state land. As far as federal lands, you need to contact the feds and I would suspect they also have something very much like the same.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Thank you boehr. We are very lucky to have a rescource like you.


----------

